# One Great Product



## tenontim

This is a good place to start Tyler. I started with a jointer almost like this one, went through a couple of sets of blades and finally upgraded a few years later to my current Powermatic. It's a good jointer to learn just what you can do with one, on a smaller scale.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thats cool
i thought about that but i figured that i didn't really need one
its too small to joint the 8ft boards that i usually joint so i use my router for that
when i get a router table too i will just shim the fence and use that for small parts jointing
it looks though like a good machine to start out with


----------



## cajunpen

Tyler you made a good choice passing on the Delta - I bought the Delta and I hate it. So if we are keeping score it's *T**ool Selection - Tyler 1 - Bill 0* )


----------



## grovemadman

Many people say, including my 7th grade woodshop teacher many moons ago that a jointer is the first tool you should get. You just made a wise decision! I can't tell you how many projects i could've done better if had a jointer or taken my wood to someone who did. I use my router table and a jig to get by, but I've been looking at the same rig you just bought. Thanks for the post!


----------



## ShipWreck

Looks like Craftsman has improved the fence on the bench top model. I was looking around at bench tops a few years ago but I didnt care for the fence on the Craftsman or the Delta. I ended up buying the Craftsman 6" stationary. I'm satisfied with it, but I could have saved some room going with the one you have Tyler.

Nice pick.


----------



## rikkor

I have that same jointer. It has been satisfactory in every regard.


----------



## DGunn

I have that same Jointer. Tyler is right, it is build like a tank. I actually have mine for sale now. I got a great deal on a Grizzly G0452, that is the reason I am selling mine.


----------



## affyx

I have the same jointer as well - takes me a long time to get the fence perfectly perpendicular to the table, but once set it stays there. I think it's a great tool - solid as a rock. Thanks for the review!


----------



## ed290

Thanks for making up my mind. I have been wanting a jointer and was considering the Delta. Now that I have read your post and the comments I am going to do the Craftsman. I don't know why I would have looked at anything else. I have a 10" Craftsman Table Saw that has served me well. Craftsman is a good brand, and for the small workshop like mine you can't beat the price or durability of the Craftsman tools.


----------



## hasbeen99

I just bought a mildly used version of this jointer from a woodworker who's in the USN and about to be deployed and then transferred to a different base. He hated to part with it, and after reading the reviews on this thread, I can see why! It'll be my first experience with a jointer, but not for a lack of desire. I'm excited to set it up and put it to work.


----------

